# Chicom Milwaulkee Power Tools.



## aametalmaster (Sep 7, 2012)

SUCK.......... Our shop bought a fleet of Made In China 1/2" Magnum Hole Shooters and they won't twist off the lids on my Diet Pepsi bottles. I remember having some years ago and they would tear your arm from the sockets if the drill bit got caught. I said something to my co worker about the new chinese drills and he said Made in The USA brother, i said look again. Even the deep cut bandsaws. Oh well looks like the same dim alley fate as Hoover once the new owners took over a few years back. Looks like used USA ones on ebay for me. Done ranting...Bob


----------



## Gary Max (Sep 7, 2012)

I toasted my big 3/4 Bosh drill a couple months ago so I have been shopping around for a replacement----- trust me Milwaulkee ain't the only ones who gave up on quality. I am now waiting on a fleamarket find-----:whiteflag:


----------



## Tony Wells (Sep 7, 2012)

You guys don't forget about pawn shops. Lots of good, older tools there.


----------



## jumps4 (Sep 7, 2012)

pawn shop seem high around me
steve


----------



## Gary Max (Sep 7, 2012)

Gas is almost $4.00 a gallon here--- driving around is almost a thing of the past for us.


----------



## aametalmaster (Sep 7, 2012)

There are a few pawn shops around me that i frequent but they are pretty pricey, but the stuff is still USA made. So i guess i will be looking harder at them...Bob


----------



## Tony Wells (Sep 7, 2012)

That's kind of how I look at it. Yes, gas is high, and I live about 20 miles outside town. But when I am in the neighborhood, I will stop in and browse a little. It may be higher that we want to pay, but it may soon be about the only way we are going to get the older domestic tools at all, other than the occasional garage or estate sale.


----------



## llarson (Sep 7, 2012)

Are they making everything in China, or just a lower priced [and quality] line? Even Starrett is outsourcing tools now; Brazil from what I've heard. Geez, this is frustrating.


----------



## Kennyd (Sep 8, 2012)

The pawn shops here will negotiate if you have cash.  The prices they post are usually retail so start bickering...but don't pull out a CC and expect to get the lowest price.


----------



## Starlight Tools (Sep 8, 2012)

Now since Milwaukee is owned by the same company that owns Hoover, what do you expect. LOL

I have a number of Milwaukee Tools on the shelves for sale and only a few of them are marked made in China.  Overall, it is still one of my favourite brands.

Walter


----------



## aametalmaster (Sep 8, 2012)

Starlight Tools said:


> Now since Milwaukee is owned by the same company that owns Hoover, what do you expect. LOL



Yup and Homelite as well as Ryobi. I worked in Canton Ohio at the time of the Hoover sale and when they pulled the company out...Bob


----------



## 7HC (Sep 8, 2012)

llarson said:


> Are they making everything in China, or just a lower priced [and quality] line? Even Starrett is outsourcing tools now; Brazil from what I've heard. Geez, this is frustrating.



It's because the American public generally wants to pay the lowest possible price for whatever they buy, but expects the highest quality; and  when they don't get the quality they were expecting they generally just buy another low cost replacement.

The idea that 'you get what you pay for' doesn't seem to register with most people.

No one forces traditional US manufacturers to put their name on imported products, and no one forces the stores to sell them, it's simply supply and demand.

M


----------



## Bill Gruby (Sep 8, 2012)

I would like to take a second to thank all of you for the way you are handling this Topic. Kudos to all of you.

 "Billy G" :thumbzup:


----------



## swatson144 (Sep 8, 2012)

The Jacobs chuck people can be added to the list of "not what they were"

Steve


----------



## aametalmaster (Sep 8, 2012)

swatson144 said:


> The Jacobs chuck people can be added to the list of "not what they were"
> 
> Steve



Thats for sure. We have a larger Clausing drill press at work with a Jacobs Ball Bearing Super chuck. Total hunk of crap chuck. I have 2 older ones at home that are sweet. I took in a 20 dollar 3/4" chuck i got on ebay and remove the Jacobs and install my chuck when using the dp, then remove it when done...Bob


----------



## Bill Gruby (Sep 8, 2012)

Jacobs Chuck Contact Info. SAD.

http://www.jacobschuck.com/contactus.asp#us

 "Billy G"


----------

